# attention anyone hunting public land



## huntfourfun (Nov 18, 2010)

When heading to your spot if you see someone shine their light at you please head away from them. If they are in "your spot" then too bad. Do not set up anywhere near them. fifty yards around the corner will not work - not safe. If you get shined, be respectful and go the other way. 

Try to keep confrontation to a minimum. Avoid certain language, young/new/female hunters might be around. dont ruin it for them.

Do not shoot at any birds that you are not 100% sure you can hit. No its not better to fire your gun just for the heck of it. Idiots skybust. Dont be an idiot.

If you are not proficient with your call please do not blow it very much. Other hunters dont want to hear it nor do the ducks/geese.

Thanks.

Be safe.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2010)

Been there seen it wish you the best on your opener


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 18, 2010)

i couldnt agree more but this is like beating a dead horse. It has happened and will continue to happen. People just dont understand that no matter how much they wanna be like the duck commander it just aint meant to be. Good luck boss man!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I couldnt disagree more!  How is a youngster or anyone new to the sport supposed to learn how to call or shoot some of the crazy shots ducks give from time to time if he cant get out there and practice. Aint no amount of practicing from your back porch gonna help if you cant try it on real wild birds to see how they react to different sequences or pitch or etc.  I suggest you find private land if you dont want to deal with the other way people hunt.  After all it is public land.  I agree i hate to see someone shooting at a bird thats 30 yds out and 60 yds high but when im on public land i dont say a thing about it.  I do agree that you should be courteous enough not to set up close to someone else.  And come on man be serious, nobody is 100% sure theyre gonna make every shot they take.  Not in ga anyway.  I also agree that the proper language should be used just in case.  That being said sky busters will be sky busters no matter what.  And heck ive heard the pros reeds stick from time to time myself and sound like crap.  Its just part of it when your on public land.


----------



## Shug1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

Very well put huntforfun


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 19, 2010)

huntfourfun said:


> When heading to your spot if you see someone shine their light at you please head away from them. If they are in "your spot" then too bad. Do not set up anywhere near them. fifty yards around the corner will not work - not safe. If you get shined, be respectful and go the other way.
> 
> Try to keep confrontation to a minimum. Avoid certain language, young/new/female hunters might be around. dont ruin it for them.
> 
> ...



THIS NEEDS TO BE A STICKY!!!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 19, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> I couldnt disagree more!  How is a youngster or anyone new to the sport supposed to learn how to call or shoot some of the crazy shots ducks give from time to time if he cant get out there and practice. Aint no amount of practicing from your back porch gonna help if you cant try it on real wild birds to see how they react to different sequences or pitch or etc.  *I suggest you find private land* if you dont want to deal with the other way people hunt.  After all it is public land.  I agree i hate to see someone shooting at a bird thats 30 yds out and 60 yds high but when im on public land i dont say a thing about it.  I do agree that you should be courteous enough not to set up close to someone else.  And come on man be serious, nobody is 100% sure theyre gonna make every shot they take.  Not in ga anyway.  I also agree that the proper language should be used just in case.  That being said sky busters will be sky busters no matter what.  And heck ive heard the pros reeds stick from time to time myself and sound like crap.  Its just part of it when your on public land.



i suggest you find some private land to practice on


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 19, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> I couldnt disagree more!  How is a youngster or anyone new to the sport supposed to learn how to call or shoot some of the crazy shots ducks give from time to time if he cant get out there and practice. Aint no amount of practicing from your back porch gonna help if you cant try it on real wild birds to see how they react to different sequences or pitch or etc.  I suggest you find private land if you dont want to deal with the other way people hunt.  After all it is public land.  I agree i hate to see someone shooting at a bird thats 30 yds out and 60 yds high but when im on public land i dont say a thing about it.  I do agree that you should be courteous enough not to set up close to someone else.  And come on man be serious, nobody is 100% sure theyre gonna make every shot they take.  Not in ga anyway.  I also agree that the proper language should be used just in case.  That being said sky busters will be sky busters no matter what.  And heck ive heard the pros reeds stick from time to time myself and sound like crap.  Its just part of it when your on public land.




Guess we know who the "newbie" is now.....


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 19, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> Guess we know who the "newbie" is now.....


 I couldn't agree more.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Nov 19, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> I couldnt disagree more!  How is a youngster or anyone new to the sport supposed to learn how to call or shoot some of the crazy shots ducks give from time to time if he cant get out there and practice. Aint no amount of practicing from your back porch gonna help if you cant try it on real wild birds to see how they react to different sequences or pitch or etc.  I suggest you find private land if you dont want to deal with the other way people hunt.  After all it is public land.  I agree i hate to see someone shooting at a bird thats 30 yds out and 60 yds high but when im on public land i dont say a thing about it.  I do agree that you should be courteous enough not to set up close to someone else.  And come on man be serious, nobody is 100% sure theyre gonna make every shot they take.  Not in ga anyway.  I also agree that the proper language should be used just in case.  That being said sky busters will be sky busters no matter what.  And heck ive heard the pros reeds stick from time to time myself and sound like crap.  Its just part of it when your on public land.



Yeah there we go, Lets teach the kids to make the crazy shots if knowing its not a ethical shot anyways. (shells can be exspensive, why waste'm)
It really dont have anything to do with private or public land.......COMMON SENSE is the key word here.  Alot of people dont have the luxury to have private land to hunt, gotta take what you can get!  

I agree with huntforfun, have some common sense this year, respect the other fellow duck hunters, after all they/we all learn from our mistakes. Every hunt is a learning process.....(exspecially if your a newbie)


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 19, 2010)

Practice  shooting at the range. Practice calling at home. Practice rangeing at a football field or a golf course. Do alot of scouting.
  But turning someone lose with a gun and let them just shoot up in the air, well that not very safe. Teaching someone to have fun hunting,is awesome. BUT hunting is a privilege and honor. It is the responsible for every hunter to take the responsible to learn how to shoot,to hunt and to be safe. If one person gets hurt what is the fun in that.
  You need to learn to respect people and treat them the way you want to be treated. When you hunt Public land you need to have alot of spots. So if you get there after someone GO SOMEWHERE ELSE. 
   You practice calling at home and if you cant call well leave the call at home. Inless you are a kid let them call when you are calling because it want hurt anything. 
 Rangeing comes with practice and the older hunters ( MORE EXPERIENICED HUNTERS) need to call the shots. 

So everyone needs to take responsible, respect others, scout, and teach people to enjoy the great outdoors in a safe way.

I wish everyone a great and safe opening day.
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## BigSam (Nov 19, 2010)

Well put as always Mr. Larry


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like everything has been said.... Ill chime in with a x2 for everyone but Flaustin1


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Nov 19, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Practice  shooting at the range. Practice calling at home. Practice rangeing at a football field or a golf course. Do alot of scouting.
> But turning someone lose with a gun and let them just shoot up in the air, well that not very safe. Teaching someone to have fun hunting,is awesome. BUT hunting is a privilege and honor. It is the responsible for every hunter to take the responsible to learn how to shoot,to hunt and to be safe. If one person gets hurt what is the fun in that.
> You need to learn to respect people and treat them the way you want to be treated. When you hunt Public land you need to have alot of spots. So if you get there after someone GO SOMEWHERE ELSE.
> You practice calling at home and if you cant call well leave the call at home. Inless you are a kid let them call when you are calling because it want hurt anything.
> ...



X2


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 19, 2010)

We practiced on real birds during teal season.  You can do it scouting too, we do.  No law against calling ducks out of season as long as the Benelli stayed home.


----------



## vrooom (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll go on the record as saying this;
If some swamp donkey comes in on me and sets up too close, that's fine, but the first bird they cut off from me or skybust and I'm moving my boat and will be sitting in their decoys and not so much as a blackbird will fly over.


----------



## Jaker (Nov 19, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> Guess we know who the "newbie" is now.....



I'm not agreeing with him, but I'm not gonna completely disagree either, 

the best teacher is experience, Mr. Larry, you make a valid point, and its all good and true, but how many young and new hunters don't have that "older more experienced person" to teach them? I hate a skybuster as much as the next person. but there are those that do it cuz they are idiots and those that do it cuz they don't know any better. 

I've got an idea, if you see somebody doin all this, how bout we all approach it one of two ways. If its the older...idiot type, tell them what they are and let them have it, but if its the younger dont know any better type, how bout u give them your number an invite them to come hunt with you sometime, teach them don't just cuss at em.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jaker said:


> I'm not agreeing with him, but I'm not gonna completely disagree either,
> 
> the best teacher is experience, Mr. Larry, you make a valid point, and its all good and true, but how many young and new hunters don't have that "older more experienced person" to teach them? I hate a skybuster as much as the next person. but there are those that do it cuz they are idiots and those that do it cuz they don't know any better.
> 
> I've got an idea, if you see somebody doin all this, how bout we all approach it one of two ways. If its the older...idiot type, tell them what they are and let them have it, but if its the younger dont know any better type, how bout u give them your number an invite them to come hunt with you sometime, teach them don't just cuss at em.



IMO.... I dont disagree with all of the above statement but whats highlighted in red, there is no excuse for either. You should know the limits of your weapon before you EVER attempt to hunt.Spend some time at the range and see what you gun is capable of before you go out and attempt to kill anything.Watch a video or two....there is alot to be learned there. This is more directed towards the "dont know better" crowd.  As for the idiots.....well, i guess we still need some people be poster childern for birth control.


----------



## drake2215 (Nov 19, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> And come on man be serious, nobody is 100% sure theyre gonna make every shot they take.  Not in ga anyway.



Im a 100% sure that people shooting at birds flying above 30 yr old pines are a 100% sure they are not gonna hit anything but air. If you just want to shoot your gun thats why they make clays. Sounds like this fella could have a few more dollars in his pockets rather than all the shells he's wasted.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 19, 2010)

huntfourfun said:


> When heading to your spot if you see someone shine their light at you please head away from them. If they are in "your spot" then too bad. Do not set up anywhere near them. fifty yards around the corner will not work - not safe. If you get shined, be respectful and go the other way.
> 
> Try to keep confrontation to a minimum. Avoid certain language, young/new/female hunters might be around. dont ruin it for them.
> 
> ...



What if that you hung a stand in the area or past them the night before?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jranger said:


> What if that you hung a stand in the area or past them the night before?



you hunt ducks from a stand?


----------



## drake2215 (Nov 19, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> you hunt ducks from a stand?



Most of the people this thread is directed to would probably better their odds if they did


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2010)

> If you are not proficient with your call please do not blow it very much. Other hunters dont want to hear it nor do the ducks/geese.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Be safe.



I am proficient with my call, I've had it for a least a month now, and I practice once a week, everybody better watch out if they see me coming, cause I'm gonna have all the ducks flying toward me!!!


----------



## browning84 (Nov 19, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> I am proficient with my call, I've had it for a least a month now, and I practice once a week, everybody better watch out if they see me coming, cause I'm gonna have all the ducks flying toward me!!!



Sure thing buddy. I want to make sure I am nowhere near you. Ask anyone here who is proficient with a call how long it took them to get that way


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2010)

browning84 said:


> Sure thing buddy. I want to make sure I am nowhere near you.


If you want to kill ducks you shouldnt be on the same lake as me.




> Ask anyone here who is proficient with a call how long it took them to get that way



Ok, I just asked somebody, they said it took them a long long time to get proficient with their duck call, but dang, it aint hard, you just blow in the little hole at the end of the call.
I know that I'm good at calling, I was hunting last week at juliet and I was calling in  ducks from other states, one had a metal thing on its leg from arkansas.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 19, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> If you want to kill ducks you shouldnt be on the same lake as me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 19, 2010)

200 lb test line I hope


----------



## drake2215 (Nov 19, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> If you want to kill ducks you shouldnt be on the same lake as me.
> 
> we will just be on the other end...kinda like a deer drive...


----------



## Bird Slayer (Nov 19, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Yeah there we go, Lets teach the kids to make the crazy shots if knowing its not a ethical shot anyways. (shells can be exspensive, why waste'm)
> It really dont have anything to do with private or public land.......COMMON SENSE is the key word here.  Alot of people dont have the luxury to have private land to hunt, gotta take what you can get!
> 
> I agree with huntforfun, have some common sense this year, respect the other fellow duck hunters, after all they/we all learn from our mistakes. Every hunt is a learning process.....(exspecially if your a newbie)



EXACTLY. couldnt agree more


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 19, 2010)

Jaker said:


> I'm not agreeing with him, but I'm not gonna completely disagree either,
> 
> the best teacher is experience, Mr. Larry, you make a valid point, and its all good and true, but how many young and new hunters don't have that "older more experienced person" to teach them? I hate a skybuster as much as the next person. but there are those that do it cuz they are idiots and those that do it cuz they don't know any better.
> 
> I've got an idea, if you see somebody doin all this, how bout we all approach it one of two ways. If its the older...idiot type, tell them what they are and let them have it, but if its the younger dont know any better type, how bout u give them your number an invite them to come hunt with you sometime, teach them don't just cuss at em.



First I would like to clear one thing up. I have never cuss at any hunter that didnt first cuss me. Another thing you dont know me and if you knew me, you would have not said what you said. If someone is messing up or being a idiot I general pack up and move. The only time I have ever said something to someone, Is when they are unsafe and a  danger to others. Now if I run into those hunting that messing up after the hunt, I try and help them out and they are generaly thankful. Anyone that knows me knows how I am. I know that I am not the greatest hunter and never will be. But I am A Teacher of the sport of hunting. My comment that I made earlier was a statement on what was being talked about. NOT CUSSING ANY ONE.  My comment was for the people that know better and  for one reason or another the are mad at someone and they are messing up others.  Everyone hunt the way they want and as long as your being safe you want hear a thing out of me. Well I guess I touch a nerve on some people. Get over it and grow up. Safety first, safe shooting, Being respectful to others and the last thing is FUN, spending time with friends and family.

 An one other thing, I will be glad to teach anyone how to hunt safetly,how to shoot, how to call, How to scout, About decoys,etc.and I do it all the time. 
 I will PM you if you are willing to help.

Good luck to everyone and be safe   
My friends call me 
Larry


----------



## Jaker (Nov 19, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> First I would like to clear one thing up. I have never cuss at any hunter that didnt first cuss me. Another thing you dont know me and if you knew me, you would have not said what you said. If someone is messing up or being a idiot I general pack up and move. The only time I have ever said something to someone, Is when they are unsafe and a  danger to others. Now if I run into those hunting that messing up after the hunt, I try and help them out and they are generaly thankful. Anyone that knows me knows how I am. I know that I am not the greatest hunter and never will be. But I am A Teacher of the sport of hunting. My comment that I made earlier was a statement on what was being talked about. NOT CUSSING ANY ONE.  My comment was for the people that know better and  for one reason or another the are mad at someone and they are messing up others.  Everyone hunt the way they want and as long as your being safe you want hear a thing out of me. Well I guess I touch a nerve on some people. Get over it and grow up. Safety first, safe shooting, Being respectful to others and the last thing is FUN, spending time with friends and family.
> 
> An one other thing, I will be glad to teach anyone how to hunt safetly,how to shoot, how to call, How to scout, About decoys,etc.and I do it all the time.
> I will PM you if you are willing to help.
> ...



I was not directing the statement at you, sorry if you felt that way, I was directing the first line or line and a half at you, where I said that "  the best teacher is experience, Mr. Larry, you make a valid point, and its all good and true, but how many young and new hunters don't have that "older more experienced person" to teach them?" , not trying to suggest that you would cuss someone, that part of my statement was trying to lay out  my thoughts to the general public, because even if you haven't I know that most have gotten ticked off enough with people to start a yelling match, I know I have, and I also know looking back on the situation that sometimes, it was appropriate, but most of the time everyone would have been better off if I would have simply talked to them back at the trucks and offered some tips and or offered to take them hunting.....all I was trying to say, maybe it came out wrong.


----------



## anyduckado (Nov 22, 2010)

A bad teacher= a bad student and the cycle continues.


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 22, 2010)

some people shouldnt even be able to get close to the water


----------



## copeland7 (Nov 22, 2010)

We slept in the blind all night on friday and had to wave people off from 4am till shooting light. If you want to hunt the hole, sleep there...


----------



## homey (Nov 22, 2010)

To the original post of "huntforfun". you said it right. I had 2 guys come in on me opening day.We shined them off and they came anyway. Set up less than 100 yds away killed their birds on the water then later apologized for shooting low.I told him it wouldn't have been a problem if he wasn't up my a*s. DUMB AS*,DISRESPECTFUL PEOPLE. our whole society hasn't gotten into the "ME" mode.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 22, 2010)

homey said:


> To the original post of "huntforfun". you said it right. I had 2 guys come in on me opening day.We shined them off and they came anyway. Set up less than 100 yds away killed their birds on the water then later apologized for shooting low.I told him it wouldn't have been a problem if he wasn't up my a*s. DUMB AS*,DISRESPECTFUL PEOPLE. our whole society hasn't gotten into the "ME" mode.




X2 THAT IS PROBLEM. ME ME ME ME.
Hope your season goes better
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just for the record im not a newbie, i dont skybust, and i give other hunters full respect.  Agree or disagree, the fact is that everyone isnt a professional and they need to get in the field and learn from real experience.  How many times can you practice calling mallards at home to see how they work a spread.  You cant!  Sure you can practice on em during teal season before theyve been shot at, but from my experience, youve got to change your calling up as the season goes along and the birds have been shot at more and more.  I dont shoot at birds flying over 30 yr old pines either.  Im not a pro by any means but ive hunted several different states on numerous occasions and ive seen that practicing in a real hunting situation is the best way to learn.  I didnt have a experienced hunter to show me the ropes so i learned from trial and error.  While im on my rant im gonna go ahead and say that i dont have to worry about settin up on top of other people because the places i hunt, most, and i said MOST, not directing towards anyone, are too lazy to put in the effort to get to them.  If i did happen to run up on someone elses spread i would respectfully leave.  I always have a backup plan.  As far as the 100% sure about your shot thing goes, if im set up in a swamp and a pair of woodies swoops in from the wrong way through the trees 20yds high, im not absolutely sure ill hit em but your durn rite im takin the shot.  Anybody that says they wouldnt is either fibbin to look good, or they got a heck of alot more ducks to shoot at then i do.  I guess i could let em land and water swat em, then i could be 100% sure.  It just gets to me when people get upset about other people using public land the way they want to.  As long as there not breaking any laws let um have at it.  Im one of the most respectfull people youd ever meet, my daddy assured that with his belt when i was growing up.  I dont take to kindly when people wanna trash me and assume im a newbie or an idiot.  I fully agree that practicing should be done on the range and at home when its benificial,  i just dont understand how some people think you can learn how to call on your back porch. you can learn to blow a call sure, but you cant learn to CALL!  Ok im done now, im just waitin on thursday so i can go be a newbie idiot and get another, yes another limit.  Good luck to you guys and some of yall need to learn what respect really is.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 22, 2010)

congrats on your limit.... cocky much??


----------



## drake2215 (Nov 22, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> Just for the record im not a newbie, i dont skybust, and i give other hunters full respect.  Agree or disagree, the fact is that everyone isnt a professional and they need to get in the field and learn from real experience.  How many times can you practice calling mallards at home to see how they work a spread.  You cant!  Sure you can practice on em during teal season before theyve been shot at, but from my experience, youve got to change your calling up as the season goes along and the birds have been shot at more and more.  I dont shoot at birds flying over 30 yr old pines either.  Im not a pro by any means but ive hunted several different states on numerous occasions and ive seen that practicing in a real hunting situation is the best way to learn.  I didnt have a experienced hunter to show me the ropes so i learned from trial and error.  While im on my rant im gonna go ahead and say that i dont have to worry about settin up on top of other people because the places i hunt, most, and i said MOST, not directing towards anyone, are too lazy to put in the effort to get to them.  If i did happen to run up on someone elses spread i would respectfully leave.  I always have a backup plan.  As far as the 100% sure about your shot thing goes, if im set up in a swamp and a pair of woodies swoops in from the wrong way through the trees 20yds high, im not absolutely sure ill hit em but your durn rite im takin the shot.  Anybody that says they wouldnt is either fibbin to look good, or they got a heck of alot more ducks to shoot at then i do.  I guess i could let em land and water swat em, then i could be 100% sure.  It just gets to me when people get upset about other people using public land the way they want to.  As long as there not breaking any laws let um have at it.  Im one of the most respectfull people youd ever meet, my daddy assured that with his belt when i was growing up.  I dont take to kindly when people wanna trash me and assume im a newbie or an idiot.  I fully agree that practicing should be done on the range and at home when its benificial,  i just dont understand how some people think you can learn how to call on your back porch. you can learn to blow a call sure, but you cant learn to CALL!  Ok im done now, im just waitin on thursday so i can go be a newbie idiot and get another, yes another limit.  Good luck to you guys and some of yall need to learn what respect really is.



Everyone knows the best practice is of course with the original Ninentendo Duck Hunter game. If you can hit a duck 5 steps away from the screen you should be ready.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 22, 2010)

Jaker said:


> I was not directing the statement at you, sorry if you felt that way, I was directing the first line or line and a half at you, where I said that "  the best teacher is experience, Mr. Larry, you make a valid point, and its all good and true, but how many young and new hunters don't have that "older more experienced person" to teach them?" , not trying to suggest that you would cuss someone, that part of my statement was trying to lay out  my thoughts to the general public, because even if you haven't I know that most have gotten ticked off enough with people to start a yelling match, I know I have, and I also know looking back on the situation that sometimes, it was appropriate, but most of the time everyone would have been better off if I would have simply talked to them back at the trucks and offered some tips and or offered to take them hunting.....all I was trying to say, maybe it came out wrong.



No Problem good luck
Larry


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Not cocky. . .just thought i would throw it in there since im a newbie.  Not much to talk about anyway.  Only one big duck.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I take my 8 yr old hunting and he sometimes makes mistakes, even on public water. Guess next time I'll tell him to just sit and watch RNTv a few hrs, and practice outside the house and shoot clays for 3 weeks before we go back.   Wonder how long he'll stay interested in duck hunting then.  

And another thing, if I'm hunting public land and some "pro" wants to yell or try and be a hard tail, and my son's there, then I'm probably gonna get very disrespectful. Everyone stared somewhere, and had to learn, I just love being there watching him make mistakes and LEARNING from them.  Also kinda hard to learn mistakes from watching vids, they edit them out.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 23, 2010)

AMEN emusmacker!


----------



## decoyed (Nov 23, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> AMEN emusmacker!



yea buddy. Kind of reminds me of the folks who let their childen run amuck in public, after all its public so its their RIGHT.-WRONG...sure, kids will make mistakes but that gives you no right to ruin anyone else's hunt while you train them to take bad shots instead of teaching waterfowling.  Have enough respect for the other folks RIGHTs on their public land by taking your kid a few hours west, getting a guided hunt or leasing a rice field for a couple of days and "training them" (or maybe you should let the guide?). Simple respect and consideration.


----------



## decoyed (Nov 23, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> Just for the record im not a newbie, i dont skybust, and i give other hunters full respect.  Agree or disagree, the fact is that everyone isnt a professional and they need to get in the field and learn from real experience.  How many times can you practice calling mallards at home to see how they work a spread.  You cant!  Sure you can practice on em during teal season before theyve been shot at, but from my experience, youve got to change your calling up as the season goes along and the birds have been shot at more and more.  I dont shoot at birds flying over 30 yr old pines either.  Im not a pro by any means but ive hunted several different states on numerous occasions and ive seen that practicing in a real hunting situation is the best way to learn.  I didnt have a experienced hunter to show me the ropes so i learned from trial and error.  While im on my rant im gonna go ahead and say that i dont have to worry about settin up on top of other people because the places i hunt, most, and i said MOST, not directing towards anyone, are too lazy to put in the effort to get to them.  If i did happen to run up on someone elses spread i would respectfully leave.  I always have a backup plan.  As far as the 100% sure about your shot thing goes, if im set up in a swamp and a pair of woodies swoops in from the wrong way through the trees 20yds high, im not absolutely sure ill hit em but your durn rite im takin the shot.  Anybody that says they wouldnt is either fibbin to look good, or they got a heck of alot more ducks to shoot at then i do.  I guess i could let em land and water swat em, then i could be 100% sure.  It just gets to me when people get upset about other people using public land the way they want to.  As long as there not breaking any laws let um have at it.  Im one of the most respectfull people youd ever meet, my daddy assured that with his belt when i was growing up.  I dont take to kindly when people wanna trash me and assume im a newbie or an idiot.  I fully agree that practicing should be done on the range and at home when its benificial,  i just dont understand how some people think you can learn how to call on your back porch. you can learn to blow a call sure, but you cant learn to CALL!  Ok im done now, im just waitin on thursday so i can go be a newbie idiot and get another, yes another limit.  Good luck to you guys and some of yall need to learn what respect really is.



Your post directly reflect lack of experience or at least poor form.  Haven't called you an idiot though.  I do doubt your experience though.


----------



## gsp754 (Nov 23, 2010)

anybody know a good spot to kill some birds on Juliette?


----------



## r_hammett86 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ive said it before on here, Part of the Hunters Education Course should be Hunting Etiquettes. Make it kinda like a drivers test. but wait, people pass that to that dont need to... any other ideas?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 23, 2010)

what gives some people the idea that im inexperienced?  And it is in no way disrespectful to let kids hunt and be kids as long as theyre doing it safely.  I agree that there should be someone calling shots and leading the kids in the right direction but come on guys.  Some people cant afford to go a few hours west and pay a guide.  Im not saying people should be allowed to skybust or set up near someones spread or anything else thats disrespectful for that matter.  I personally cant stand when people do those things, i just think that people should have the freedom to hunt as they please as long as its safe and legal.  If theyre 300 or 400 yds away and they skybust some birds, so what, more will show up.  If you take a kid hunting in Ga and only let him shoot the birds that are locked up with there feet sticking out in front of them there gonna lose interest.  Sure they shouldnt take a 40yd passing shot, but a low 20 yarder passing by can be shot at by any youngin or first time hunter thats with me, and the only thing that will be said is "next time lets see if we can get the birds to work instead of shooting them passin by".  I would really like to be a fly sittin in the blind with some of yall.


----------



## decoyed (Nov 23, 2010)

no one is going to get bent over a kid streching his barrel in the process of learning and nobody gets bent over someone taking a "passing shot" at 20 yrds.  If you are 300 yards from me and sky busting regularly then yes, you are going to foul up the other folks who have birds working.  That would make me think you are inexperienced as well.  No problem setting up 300 yrs away for me if everyone is letting birds work.  Don't think this is going to get through.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I understand what you mean, Ive just never been one to get bent out of shape over it.  Ive seen it happen quite a few times but those are the guys that shoot that first early flight then go home.  After they leave more birds will normally come in and you can have them all to yourself.  I agree with you that people shouldnt skybust every bird that gets within a hundred yards of them, Im not arguing that, the thing that gets to me is when people hunt public land and expect everyone else to hunt like them and get mad and upset when they dont.  I also agree that a grown man that knows better shouldnt be doin stupid crap out there in the duck blind but if its some first timers let em have at it.  I try to stay well away from the crowds and i dont deal with those situations very often,  I guess thats why it doesnt seem like that big of a deal to me.  I guess if it happens as much as some guys say it does, it could start to bother me then.   i was on clarkes hill sat and only had one group near me but they were atleast 1/2 mile away and theres no doubt they were skybustin fools but we still got plenty of action, some good workin birds too.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 25, 2010)

I teach my kid what he should and shouldn't do. But making mistakes is part of that process. My son looked up at some working mallards and they flared, I didn't scold him and make him feel lower than dirt, instaed I TAUGHT him the importance of keeping your head down.  And my 8 yr ain't the best caller either, if that bothers you then oh well, but as I said before, if my son makes a mistake, I'll be the one teaching him, and whoever has a problem with that then I suggest they head out west and hire a guide. Then thay won't have to deal with it.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## r_hammett86 (Dec 7, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> I teach my kid what he should and shouldn't do. But making mistakes is part of that process. My son looked up at some working mallards and they flared, I didn't scold him and make him feel lower than dirt, instaed I TAUGHT him the importance of keeping your head down.  And my 8 yr ain't the best caller either, if that bothers you then oh well, but as I said before, if my son makes a mistake, I'll be the one teaching him, and whoever has a problem with that then I suggest they head out west and hire a guide. Then thay won't have to deal with it.





i like your way of thinking hoss.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 7, 2010)

r_hammett86 said:


> i like your way of thinking hoss.



x2
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Ignorance*



decoyed said:


> yea buddy. Kind of reminds me of the folks who let their childen run amuck in public, after all its public so its their RIGHT.-WRONG...sure, kids will make mistakes but that gives you no right to ruin anyone else's hunt while you train them to take bad shots instead of teaching waterfowling.  Have enough respect for the other folks RIGHTs on their public land by taking your kid a few hours west, getting a guided hunt or leasing a rice field for a couple of days and "training them" (or maybe you should let the guide?). Simple respect and consideration.



From a newbie to an apparent pro.  Talk about the "ME" mode.  Where does the since of ownership come from, the name itself defines who's welcome to use it _public_ land.  I hope you have kids cause if you don't your speaking out of turn. Noone, not even you pro-boys, should infringe on anyones life liberty and pursuit of happiness.  If you don't know where that comes from bless you.  If you don't like someones actions go somewhere else.  Please.. Please cuss at me with my son in the boat.

P.S. I don't condone anyone not observing hunting manners


----------



## GeorgiaCans (Dec 8, 2010)

if youre in MY SPOT, you better be ready to fight!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad we don't have too many problems around here....


----------



## catalpa (Dec 8, 2010)

No wonder the (anti)s are winning!


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Dec 8, 2010)

wow duck hunters are worse than deer hunters im afraid to go duck hunting near any of u guys lol i may get drowned


----------



## decoyed (Dec 8, 2010)

gsu51 said:


> From a newbie to an apparent pro.  Talk about the "ME" mode.  Where does the since of ownership come from, the name itself defines who's welcome to use it _public_ land.  I hope you have kids cause if you don't your speaking out of turn. Noone, not even you pro-boys, should infringe on anyones life liberty and pursuit of happiness.  If you don't know where that comes from bless you.  If you don't like someones actions go somewhere else.  Please.. Please cuss at me with my son in the boat.
> 
> P.S. I don't condone anyone not observing hunting manners



No way I would ever cuss at anyone, much less in the presence of a child or lady.  However, if you set up within ear shot of someone else and allow your kid to play jingle bells on a duck call, I'd say that you would be the one infringing on folks who want to kill birds and have working birds flair because you think its ok to allow your child to do that.  Same goes for skybusting.  Don't let your desire to have them shoot just to shoot infringe on the folks who got up early to kill working ducks. Anyone who knows me knows how much I love children.  The parents are the ones who need to teach them the right way.  Your last sentence makes not sense if you think that you shouldn't be mindful of other hunters.


----------



## drake2215 (Dec 8, 2010)

GeorgiaCans said:


> if youre in MY SPOT, you better be ready to fight!



i hope you were referring to private land?


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 8, 2010)

decoyed said:


> However, if you set up within ear shot of someone else and allow your kid to play jingle bells on a duck call, .



I can't even respond that is too funny!!! I fell out of the chair laughing.  If someone comes in on you after your set up I can understand anyone being irritated.  There is no excuse for that.  Likewise if someone is in "your spot" before you, apparently they wanted that spot more.  The early bird...........  There is no "my spot" unless you own it legally.  

Just like fishing I've seen guys camped out one tournement all day.  Any reasonable person would not crowd them even if they knew there were fish there.  On the other hand, I have seen a boat a cast length from the bank working down the bank and another boat go right between the boat and bank.  I can't stand it but those folks are out there.  Just treat everyone like you want to be treated and we will all be fine.  

If someone is in a spot you wanted and you follow the same rule you would want them to follow (not setting up 100yrds from you)  You wont have to worry about their calling or shooting cause you'll be too far away for it to matter to you.


----------



## decoyed (Dec 8, 2010)

gsu51 said:


> I can't even respond that is too funny!!! I fell out of the chair laughing.  If someone comes in on you after your set up I can understand anyone being irritated.  There is no excuse for that.  Likewise if someone is in "your spot" before you, apparently they wanted that spot more.  The early bird...........  There is no "my spot" unless you own it legally.
> 
> Just like fishing I've seen guys camped out one tournement all day.  Any reasonable person would not crowd them even if they knew there were fish there.  On the other hand, I have seen a boat a cast length from the bank working down the bank and another boat go right between the boat and bank.  I can't stand it but those folks are out there.  Just treat everyone like you want to be treated and we will all be fine.
> 
> If someone is in a spot you wanted and you follow the same rule you would want them to follow (not setting up 100yrds from you)  You wont have to worry about their calling or shooting cause you'll be too far away for it to matter to you.



Don't guess you have hunted many crowded public spots..like impoundments where folks are stacked in pretty tight.  Maybe a river or area where folks are just up river and down river from you?  Wasted shots at skybusting birds foul up things.  Heck, hunters a good ways away that are shooting decoying birds can foul you up too.  Can't blaime a soul for  birds flairing in the second scenerio but have no use for skybusting.  If you ever get on a good public land hunt where many folks know there are birds, I have a feeling this will make more sense to you.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 8, 2010)

decoyed said:


> Don't guess you have hunted many crowded public spots..like impoundments where folks are stacked in pretty tight.  Maybe a river or area where folks are just up river and down river from you?  Wasted shots at skybusting birds foul up things.  Heck, hunters a good ways away that are shooting decoying birds can foul you up too.  Can't blaime a soul for  birds flairing in the second scenerio but have no use for skybusting.  If you ever get on a good public land hunt where many folks know there are birds, I have a feeling this will make more sense to you.



Yea, kinda like the song redneck yacht club


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 8, 2010)

Decoyed I haven't had that problem so you are right.  As close as I get to a public crowded area is the river and I have seen maybe 5 trailers at the ramp and never see the hunters.  I can hear them but thats about it.  When I said newbie I meant it I can count the hunts I have been on. 

What if we played "Dixie" on the duck call would that be alright?

Hope you guys have great hunt this weekend and it doesn't get too crowded out there.  I'll be in a cozy private hole.  I can't stand jingle bells on a duck call either.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey Decoyed, how bout you go out west or lease a private rice field and duck hunt all by yourself you big "duck slayer that never made any mistakes"  that way you won't make all the novice,mistake making, and wannabe duckers look bad.

I hope santa clause brings me a duck commander video so I can learn how to duck hunt!

Or better yet, Mr. Duck Slayer, why don't you send me a duck hunting instructional video that is totally MISTAKE free so me and my son will know exactly what not to do.  Thanks


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 9, 2010)

Or how bout you contribute your experience by paying for us to go out west on a PROFESSIONAL duck hunt.

But I do have a question for ya. How did you learn, did you go west for several years before ever hunting PUBLIC water and make all the mistakes out there and become the perfect duck killing machine or did you make mistakes here on PUBLIC water, I hope you didn't make mistakes on public water, then you'd be a hypocrit, right?


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Everybody seems to be getting along......


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2010)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> Everybody seems to be getting along......





I`m surprised.


----------



## browning84 (Dec 9, 2010)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> Everybody seems to be getting along......



That’s because things that have potential to stir things up get deleted


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Your so right there!! I understand why everybody has to get so aggravated and defensive....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2010)

browning84 said:


> That’s because things that have potential to stir things up get deleted





On that, I`m not surprised.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah i can understand where they are all coming from..


----------



## decoyed (Dec 9, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Hey Decoyed, how bout you go out west or lease a private rice field and duck hunt all by yourself you big "duck slayer that never made any mistakes"  that way you won't make all the novice,mistake making, and wannabe duckers look bad.
> 
> I hope santa clause brings me a duck commander video so I can learn how to duck hunt!
> 
> Or better yet, Mr. Duck Slayer, why don't you send me a duck hunting instructional video that is totally MISTAKE free so me and my son will know exactly what not to do.  Thanks



not sure any of that would help if you don't understand the basics.  I have 16 pit blinds in sw La and more in timber near Monroe but I appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## decoyed (Dec 9, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Or how bout you contribute your experience by paying for us to go out west on a PROFESSIONAL duck hunt.
> 
> But I do have a question for ya. How did you learn, did you go west for several years before ever hunting PUBLIC water and make all the mistakes out there and become the perfect duck killing machine or did you make mistakes here on PUBLIC water, I hope you didn't make mistakes on public water, then you'd be a hypocrit, right?



I "learned" when I was 12 or 13 by going with folks who taught me the right way.  I've hunted public waters in most states you can name but don't very often anymore.  Skybusting, setting up on someone and playing a kazoo for the sake of calling wouldn't qualify as a "mistake".  It's much worse than that.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 10, 2010)

exactly what i mean 
You were taught the right way.  i teach my son what and what not tp do. but even tjen he still messes up.  I taught my boy to be respectful and how to act in public whether hunting orwhatever we do.  I'm sorry that my 8yr old is subject to mess up sometimes.  If that bothers you then oh well.  We respect other hunters and expect the same but for you to get on here and act like  noone messes up sometimes is just plainSTUPID.  Happy hunting in La.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone have any problems this weekend.  Hopefully not


----------



## homey (Dec 14, 2010)

Most of the issues we are arguing over relate to life in general not just hunting or fishing.Respect the other man if he's there first.If I'm in a spot and you come get too close then expect the same respect in turn.Just use common sense and tuck your tail and move on to another spot.Duck hunting is not done like a dove shoot.You decoy,call and shoot birds over your decoys.You don't shoot my birds...I don't shoot yours because we should be WAYYYYY apart


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 14, 2010)

I was hunting this weekend and 3 boat loads of hunters came by. It was awesome, 1 group cuss each other because they should have been there  earlier. Another group Talked about a dam and the last just turn and went somewhere else. They respected that I got there First. Saw a few ducks and alot of geese But no shots. Thank you to hunters that left ,I will return the favor. 
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## decoyed (Dec 14, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> exactly what i mean
> You were taught the right way.  i teach my son what and what not tp do. but even tjen he still messes up.  I taught my boy to be respectful and how to act in public whether hunting orwhatever we do.  I'm sorry that my 8yr old is subject to mess up sometimes.  If that bothers you then oh well.  We respect other hunters and expect the same but for you to get on here and act like  noone messes up sometimes is just plainSTUPID.  Happy hunting in La.



no one is going to have a problem when a kid messes up.  At least not me.  I am also sure you teach him the right ways and respect other hunters.  I want as many kids hunting as possible.  Thanks for teaching him and passing it on.  Good luck!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 14, 2010)

Decoy and Emusmacker can yall call a truce. It is getting old. 2 pages of yall fighting over stuff you can not contorl.
 
Thank you and good luck and besafe.
Larry


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 2, 2011)

Larry, I have no problem with Decoyed and totally understand where he's coming from, the very thing happened to us earlier this season, guys saw us , we shined em and they still set up and skybusted. My son was furious, and I told him that is not the respectful way. 

I just don't like when people come on here and generalize that all folks are morons. And then when I defend a young un and I'm told that I'm probably one who lets my kid run amuckm in public. Yea I get a little defensive. I call a truce with decoyed, no hard feelings or problems here man.

Hope ya'll all have a good season and be safe.


----------



## duckmaster14 (Jan 7, 2011)

went to the redlands yesterday. Got their early (as always and as we were walking away from the truck another truck pulled up. 
They ran over to us, asked where we were going, asked if we thought it would be alright if they went 300-400yards away on the same creek. We of course said we had no problem with it.

During the hunt there were 3 or 4 high flying groups that they did NOT skybust. We heard them shoot at some birds that looked like they dropped down on them. I even had a group of 7 or 8 woodies that turned back to our decoys and calling not once but twice before my fiance's cousin (18y/o never been b4) sky busted them. I fussed at him but the guys down the creek didn't sky bust giving him the chance to shoot at his first duck (even if it was a STUPID shot). 

I just would like to thank those two guys for being respectful and hunting the right way. I apologize for the inexperienced in our group but he has since been scolded and hopefully will not skybust again. It was my fault for not putting him on the same log as me so I could tell him when to shoot.

Just thought I would share a good experience in this thread of bickering.


----------



## Barroll (Jan 7, 2011)

I would like to know out of everyone on this forum who say they dont sky bust, how many have no idea what they are talking about and actually do?


----------



## Rich M (Jan 7, 2011)

Most young people and even the older ones learn from experience - nothing that we say sinks in, just the results of what happens.

Have you ever shot more than 3 or 4 times per bird taken?  then you are/were a sky buster and shooting beyond your capabilities.  But - hey, we have a bad day now and again.  Mayb the birds seemed closerdue to bright sun shine on the green head of the mallard drake that's passing thru or circling your decoys.

I fondly remember burning up 50-75 shells pass shooting buffleheads and mergansers down the coast as a young hunter.  We got to the point where we could hit 'em at 80 yards regularly.  When it came time to hunt geese, they fell hard thanks to all the practice.

As for setting up on top of others, I think there is no understanding of the danger.  Some guys have been known to stand in a johnboat out in the decoys waving an orange flag and flapping like a bird to get the point across. 

Either way - you need to be patient and believe it or not - you did all that stuff too.  It is part of the learning curve.

My last 4 hunts only counted for 14 ducks and 34 shells - some cripples needed dispatching but I got a lot of doubles this year.  My dad took 13 and fired about 30 shots since he doesn't chase the wounded birds in the mud.  Best flock of pintails was at about 30 yards so we let it swing to commit, and it swung right over the next blind 200 yards away - they shot well, too.  LOL!  It all comes with experience and age and attitude.


----------



## decoyed (Jan 7, 2011)

Rich M said:


> Most young people and even the older ones learn from experience - nothing that we say sinks in, just the results of what happens.
> 
> Have you ever shot more than 3 or 4 times per bird taken?  then you are/were a sky buster and shooting beyond your capabilities.  But - hey, we have a bad day now and again.  Mayb the birds seemed closerdue to bright sun shine on the green head of the mallard drake that's passing thru or circling your decoys.
> 
> ...



Have seen many clients (and friends) shoot more than 3 or 4 times per birds taken without EVER sky busting...some folks can't shoot birds in their face.  Big flock of teal pouring in the decoys will make a monkey out of folks not used to shooting at them.  Not sure I understand the part about "then you are a sky buster"...once birds work and decoy, there is no such thing as sky busting.  Shoot till the gun is empty or the birds fall.  80 yard shots...


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 7, 2011)

decoyed said:


> not sure any of that would help if you don't understand the basics.  I have 16 pit blinds in sw La and more in timber near Monroe but I appreciate your suggestion.



I don't understand the basics. Is there a thread that discusses these?

Not being a smart aleck. I know literally nothing about duck hunting, and would appreciate guidance.


----------



## mjarboe (Jan 7, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> I don't understand the basics. Is there a thread that discusses these?
> 
> Not being a smart aleck. I know literally nothing about duck hunting, and would appreciate guidance.



You wont learn much on here, all everyone does is tell anyone new to the sport to go out and learn it on their own.  Then complain when that inexperience shows up next to them on public land.  

I know there is only a month left in the season, but wish some people would give some thought to helping new comers (not just kids) to the sport and hunting in general.  there are a lot of people that would contribute and enjoy the sport, if only they had someone to teach them.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 7, 2011)

mjarboe said:


> You wont learn much on here, all everyone does is tell anyone new to the sport to go out and learn it on their own.  Then complain when that inexperience shows up next to them on public land.
> 
> I know there is only a month left in the season, but wish some people would give some thought to helping new comers (not just kids) to the sport and hunting in general.  there are a lot of people that would contribute and enjoy the sport, if only they had someone to teach them.



Well, hope springs eternal.
I want to be a good hunter, but an ethical one and a knowledgeable one.

I don't even know what "sky busting" is. Point being, if you screw things up, no biggie. Screw things up with a firearm, things get bad, quick.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2011)

mjarboe said:


> You wont learn much on here, all everyone does is tell anyone new to the sport to go out and learn it on their own.  Then complain when that inexperience shows up next to them on public land.
> 
> I know there is only a month left in the season, but wish some people would give some thought to helping new comers (not just kids) to the sport and hunting in general.  there are a lot of people that would contribute and enjoy the sport, if only they had someone to teach them.



Absolutly correct


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2011)

> I don't even know what "sky busting" is.



Shooting at ducks that are to high to kill or out of range.


----------



## rholton (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr Larry had some good advice for the 80 yard shooters. Go to a football field to learn judging distance.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 7, 2011)

no one wants to teach new guys because the "pros" look at new guys as competition for birds, not realizing that they are the future of waterfowling.


----------

